# Check Cords



## flywaylabs (Aug 20, 2006)

Ya I have three thumbs when it comes to check cords, never have got the hang of them. 
Either they are so fine they burn and knot or they are braided nylon that is hard to get a hold of when you need too.

Found this site: http://www.whoadog.com/

Thoughts?


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

Good stuff and good people.

I have an orange tab and an orange slip lead. 


Carol


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Wear leather gloves; it prevents rope burns.


----------



## CrossCreek (Sep 3, 2004)

lablover said:


> Wear leather gloves; it prevents rope burns.


I cut the tips off of the gloves.


----------



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

Might I suggest the Mendota Hi Vis Cord - I've tried a bunch and this one seems to work the best for me. It doesn't get tangled up very easily. I bought two (50') and cut one down to 2 - 25' lengths, keeping one at 50', which make them a bit more manageable. Tied on a snap with a bowline knot and I'm good to go. I use it bare handed and it doesn't abraid my hand like some others. If you really sensitive to it, then put on some work gloves.


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

Those Whoadogs cords look nice!


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Poly rope at the hardware store 100' is only a few bucks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

That looks really nice. Looks like it's made out of the same thing as the livestrong and other bracelets that were a fad not too long ago... And you can have it branded for free. Did you see that?

I hate check cords... I hate the knots, if they get wet, when they get dirty, etc. etc. I would definately buy one of these if I felt I'd use it a lot. Price seems almost like it's less or comparable to cotton web lines. I just use polyrope, but I have to replace them every few yrs. I like the idea behind the material it's made of.

-K


----------



## flywaylabs (Aug 20, 2006)

I did purchased the Whoa Dog slip lead and tag. 
I did want to see the material before I purchsed a long line. I do like the feel of it, it is narrow, 1/2 inch and easy to stuff in a pocket. It has grip without burn, a rubber like feel, very flexible. Got the orange, very bright 8) If I was going to purchase again I would buy the long line and cut it to make custom sizes as needed, cheaper that way.

Got a cool lab window decal too...... but is sends a mixed message, I never thought of a lab being a "whoa" dog...... and yes that word is spelled WHOA


----------



## David Klotz (Jul 27, 2006)

The Whoa Dog cords do look nice, but I cheaped out and bought a nice "traditional style" check cord from www.lcsupply.com this week: on sale for $9.95.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

I got a training tab and the product is SUPER. Looks deceiving... Looks like the stuff the livestrong et. al. bracelets are made of, but inside it has a tough nylon (I think) core.

I can't imagine a long line in this material would last forever. My husband came in looked at it, and said "yeah, I bet I could tear it with my hands" and I laughed and handed it to him... Needless to say he was unsuccessful. Didn't realize it had another material inside. 

May cost a little more, but won't get wet, stinky, dirty and looks like it will last forever -- plus be very easy to find when you drop it...

And you can brand it with your personal information or whatever.

-Kristie


----------



## flywaylabs (Aug 20, 2006)

Glad to find another convert !!! I have used all types of leads but this one beats them all. I love my tab, it slips into a pocket easily. And my full of herself yearling can't pull it out of my hand, I use one loose wrap and it doesn't tighten or burn at all. 


Kris


----------



## riverdog (Mar 21, 2004)

Try to buy one but won't take PPal from Canada


----------



## riverdog (Mar 21, 2004)

We worked it out and it's on the way to Canada.


----------



## flywaylabs (Aug 20, 2006)

Just gave the slip lead to the HT judges for gifts, hope they like them as much as I do !


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*Whoa dog*

Just tried mine....nice on land .....BUT.....it SINKS on water......cant use it.


----------

